# plastisol transfer pricing vs screen printing pricing



## chard (Oct 14, 2008)

hi guys! for those who are offering plastisol transfers and screen printing, whats the difference in your pricing between transfers and screen printing, cost of shirt set aside?how about your minimum and gang up fees?

im only doing screen printing and currently testing to make my own plastisol transfers..its turning out okay..i have no problem pricing my screen printing and i charged by the number of colors but im having problems on how to price plastisol transfers..


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I would charge the same price, plus the cost of the transfer paper. There is no difference screening on a shirt or on paper. My costs are the same.

I consider gang charges a rip off. Again, it's the same amount of work for you whether you screen one design or 10 on the same screen. Charging for ganging is penalizing the customer for being smart.


----------



## chard (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks for the reply..ive search other companies and they are charging for ganging..also, they have different charges depending on the color and size of the paper..


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What additional costs do you envision by ganging art-ready design? 

Here is a spreadsheet from Wormil on all of the significant known transfer printers out there. Most do not charge for ganging. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html

Of course they have different charges for color and screen size. You do too for screen printing shirts.


----------



## chard (Oct 14, 2008)

yes i do have different charges for number of colors but as for the size i have none..i just charge a fixed price per color and offer a maximum print size of 12x15in..however small or however large as long as it fits on a 12x15in area i charge the same.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

chard said:


> but as for the size i have none..i just charge a fixed price per color and offer a maximum print size of 12x15in..however small or however large as long as it fits on a 12x15in area i charge the same.


Exactly, now you see my point?


----------

